# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  ΖΕΣΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΦΩΤΟΒΟΛΤΑΪΚΆ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ;

## ntasejay

Καλησπερα θα ηθελα να με πει οποιος γνωριζει να μου δωσει καποιες πληροφοριες συνδεσμολογιας φωτοβολταικα με αντισταση dc  .
Καταρχας εχω 7 πανελ 127watt το καθενα και 40 volt max.
Εχω βρει αυτη http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/36-Volt-36...item1c037e9e5d την αντισταση .και λεω να τα συνδέσω όλες τις πλάκες παράλληλα και ετσι τα watt θα αθροιστούν 127*7= 889 watt .
Το ερωτηματα μου ειναι 3
1)αν γινεται να συνδεθει αμεσως μετα τις πλακες η αντησταση η θελει κανενα τυπου inverter ;
2) αφου οι πλακες βγαζουν 40 βολτ πια αντισταση να παρω 36 η48 βολτ;
3) αν πεσει ο ηλιος κ πεση η ταση θα παθουν τιποτα οι πλακες κανενα βραχυκύκλωμα που θα ειναι παντα συνδεμενες ;

----------


## panayiotis1

Αδερφέ μου, αν σου είναι εύκολο, πες μου για ποιο λόγο θέλεις να το κάνεις αυτο?

----------


## ntasejay

να ζεστάνω ενα δωμάτιο  το χειμωνα ! φετεται παραξενω λιγο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://solarhomestead.com/dump-loads...nd-microhydro/

http://www.fieldlines.com/index.php?topic=129075.0

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Φίλε μου έτσι κι αλλιώς έχεις μόλις 889 Watt μέγιστη δύναμη ! (λίγη για θέρμανση αλλά όχι ευκαταφρόνητη)
Η αντίσταση που διαλέγεις είναι 700 Watt άρα καλά ως εδώ (περίπου) 
Σε πιθανή σκέτη συνδεσμολογία θα έχεις ένα αποτέλεσμα μόνο 2 ηλιόλουστες ώρες που πιθανόν θα είναι περιττή η θέρμανση εκείνη την ώρα !
Το θέμα είναι να την αποθηκεύσεις την ενέργεια για να την πάρεις όταν θα την έχεις ανάγκη δλδ την νύχτα ! 
άρα θες μπαταρίες για αποθήκευση, φορτιστή για σωστή φόρτιση, και πιθανά μερικά καλούδια ακόμα για ασφάλεια του συστήματος ! 
Πάντως αν επιμένεις να ζεστάνεις λάδι ή νερό δεν είναι ανάγκη να τρέχεις στο e-bay ο Κλαπάκης που ειδικεύεται στις αντιστάσεις όλων των τύπων, θα μπορούσε να σου δώσει την λύση σου, αν αυτη είναι εφικτή έτσι όπως το ψάχνεις σε πολύ χαμηλότερες τιμές φαντάζομαι. :  http://www.vrisko.gr/details/1gd6ci6...1dbb133cdg077b  &  http://www.mix-klapakisabee.gr/conta...?lang=1&trig=7

----------


## angel_grig

O αλλος τροπος ειναι με μικροκυματα..ζεσταινεις το νερο γρηγορα,χωρις να χρειαζεσαι μεγαλα ποσα ενεργειας..το προβλημα ειναι να φτιαξεις μια τετοια κατασκευη

----------


## nestoras

> O αλλος τροπος ειναι με μικροκυματα..ζεσταινεις το νερο γρηγορα,χωρις να χρειαζεσαι μεγαλα ποσα ενεργειας..το προβλημα ειναι να φτιαξεις μια τετοια κατασκευη



Συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα νερού χρειάζεται συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα ενέργειας για να ζεσταθεί οποιοδήποτε τρόπο και να χρησιμοποιήσω για να το ζεστάνω. Από εκεί και πέρα είναι θέμα απωλειών το αν θα χρειαστεί κάτι παραπάνω, ΠΟΤΕ όμως δε θα χρειαστεί κάτι λιγότερο...

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Τα πάνελ λειτουργούν ώς πηγή ρεύματος και όχι τάσης 
Δεν υπάρχει φόβος αν τα συνδέσεις άμεσα στην αντίσταση. Όσο έχει ήλιο θα έχεις και ρεύμα, ακόμα και στο σούρουπο θα δείς τάση πάνω στην αντίσταση.
Το πρόβλημα σου δεν είναι το πρωί αλλά το βράδυ 
Μήπως θα έπρεπε να σκεφτείς μια άνεμο γεννήτρια αλλά και αυτή θα θέλει τον εκλεκτής για να μη σπάσει από τον αέρα.

----------


## angel_grig

> Συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα νερού χρειάζεται συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα ενέργειας για να ζεσταθεί οποιοδήποτε τρόπο και να χρησιμοποιήσω για να το ζεστάνω. Από εκεί και πέρα είναι θέμα απωλειών το αν θα χρειαστεί κάτι παραπάνω, ΠΟΤΕ όμως δε θα χρειαστεί κάτι λιγότερο...



Tεχνικες γνωσεις δεν εχω αλλα πχ ενα ποτηρι νερο στο φουρνο μικροκυματων σε 2 λεπτα εχει σχεδον βρασει ενω η ιδια ποσοτητα για τον ιδιο χρονο στο ηλεκτρικο ματι δεν εχει καν ζεσταθει...

----------


## klik

> Tεχνικες γνωσεις δεν εχω αλλα πχ ενα ποτηρι νερο στο φουρνο μικροκυματων σε 2 λεπτα εχει σχεδον βρασει ενω η ιδια ποσοτητα για τον ιδιο χρονο στο ηλεκτρικο ματι δεν εχει καν ζεσταθει...



 Σε βραστήρα δοκίμασες; Όπου έχεις την καλύτερη δυνατή μετάδοση της θερμότητας μέσα στο προς θέρμανση μέσο (νερό).
Επίσης το ηλ. μάτι ακόμα και αν το σβήσεις, καίει για αρκετή ώρα ακόμα. Άρα δεν έχεις την ταχύτερη και αποτελεσματικότερη μετάδοση θερμότητας.





> Ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων διεγείρει (με αποτέλεσμα την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας) μόρια νερού και άλλων πολωμένων μορίων μέσα στο τρόφιμα. Αυτή η διέγερση είναι αρκετά ομοιόμορφη ώστε να θερμαίνεται σε όλο τον όγκο του το τρόφιμο, ένα χαρακτηριστικό που δεν υπάρχει σε καμία άλλη μέθοδο θέρμανσης τροφίμων...

----------


## nestoras

> Tεχνικες γνωσεις δεν εχω αλλα πχ ενα ποτηρι νερο στο φουρνο μικροκυματων σε 2 λεπτα εχει σχεδον βρασει ενω η ιδια ποσοτητα για τον ιδιο χρονο στο ηλεκτρικο ματι δεν εχει καν ζεσταθει...



Η ενέργεια που απαιτείται για να ζεστάνω ένα υγρό δίνεται από τον τύπο:
* Q = cp · m · dT*
όπου:
cp --> ειδική θερμότητα υγρού (kJ/kg.K) 
m --> η μάζα του υγρού (kg)
dT --> η διαφορά αρχικής τελικής θερμοκρασίας (Kelvin)
Πηγή: http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/he...rgy-d_292.html

Το ποσό αυτό θερμότητας "Q" είναι το ελάχιστο ποσό που απαιτείται *όταν δεν έχω απώλειες* ενέργειας.
Ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων έχει απώλειες, το μάτι της κουζίνας έχει απώλειες, το γκαζάκι έχει απώλειες, ο βραστήρας έχει απώλειες...
Τα πάντα γύρω μας έχουν απώλειες.
Για ζέσταμα νερού συνιστάται η χρήση αντιστάσεων μέσα στο υγρό (πχ θερμοσίφωνας, βραστήρας) επειδή η μετατροπή της ενέργειας σε μία αντίσταση είναι 100% θερμική. Κι αν αυτή η αντίσταση βρίσκεται μέσα στο υγρό τότε η ενέργεια αποροφφάται από αυτό με αποτέλεσμα την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας του. Προϋπόθεση για μια συμφέρουσα μετατροπή είναι τα μονωμένα τοιχώματα του δοχείου μέσα στο οποίο ζεσταίνω το υγρο.

Οπότε αν θέλεις να κάνεις ένα καλό πείραμα για να πειστείς θα πρέπει να δεις πόσα watt καταναλώνει ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων και πόσα ο βραστήρας και μετά να χρονομετρήσεις το βρασμό συγκεκριμένης ποσότητας νερού με ίδια αρχική θερμοκρασία και στις δύο συσκευές.

----------


## genesis

> *ΖΕΣΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΦΩΤΟΒΟΛΤΑΪΚΆ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ;*



Θεωρητικά γίνεται, πρακτικά όμως δεν γίνεται αρκετά αποδοτικά και δεν συμφέρει.

Ο βασικός λόγος είναι ότι τα Φ/β είναι μη γραμμικό εξάρτημα ενώ οι αντιστάσεις είναι γραμμικό εξάρτημα.
Η απόδοση των Φ/Β στην διάρκεια της ημέρας είναι μία συνεχώς μεταβαλλόμενη καμπύλη.
Μόνο σε ένα σημείο λειτουργίας θα υπάρχει η μέγιστη μεταφορά ισχύος από τα Φ/Β στην αντίσταση και μόνο σε αυτό το σημείο θα είναι ικανοποιητικός ο βαθμός απόδοσης.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση, σε κάποιο ενδιάμεσο σημείο λειτουργίας, τα Φ/Β να μπορούν να δώσουν μια δεδομένη ποσότητα ισχύος αλλά η αντίσταση να μην μπορεί να απορροφήσει ούτε την μισή από αυτήν.

Ένα άλλος βασικός λόγος είναι ότι - δυστυχώς - η ηλιακή ενέργεια είναι συνήθως ανύπαρκτη κατά την διάρκεια του χειμώνα όταν την χρειαζόμαστε για θέρμανση. Μπορούμε να την εκμεταλλευτούμε περισσότερο στα "ενδιάμεσα" χρονικά διαστήματα της άνοιξης και του φθινοπώρου όταν (σε κάποιες περιοχές της χώρας) χρειάζεται θέρμανση στο σπίτι και υπάρχει αρκετή ηλιακή ακτινοβολία.

Ο καλύτερος και αποδοτικότερος τρόπος για να ζεστάνεις νερό από τον ήλιο, είτε για ζεστό νερό χρήσης μόνο, είτε και για υποστήριξη θέρμανσης, είναι οι γνωστοί ηλιοθερμικοί συλλέκτες σε συνδυασμό με ένα μεγάλο δοχείο "συσσώρευσης" ενέργειας υπό μορφή ζεστού νερού.
Δεν θα υποκαταστήσει πλήρως την συμβατική σου θέρμανση, εφόσον όμως η εγκατάσταση σχεδιαστεί, εγκατασταθεί και ρυθμιστεί σωστά, θα εξοικονομήσει σημαντικό ποσοστό συμβατικών μορφών ενέργειας.
Ο καλύτερος συνδυασμός είναι όταν έχεις ήδη κάποιο σύστημα θέρμανσης "χαμηλών θερμοκρασιών" (ενδοδαπέδιο ή fan-coils).

Αν θέλεις να εκμεταλλευθείς ενέργεια από Φ/Β, θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις ένα πλήρες σύστημα αυτόνομης ηλεκτροδότησης και με αυτό να τροφοδοτήσεις μία αντλία θερμότητας. Η αντλία θερμότητας λειτουργεί με cop >3 που σημαίνει ότι για κάθε μονάδα ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας παράγει περισσότερες από 3 μονάδες θερμικής ενέργειας, συγκρινόμενη με τη απλή αντίσταση.

----------

xsterg (28-07-13)

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

καλησπερα φιλε μου, λοιπον ενα ηδραυλικος εχει φτιαξει το εξης..ηλιακος θερμοσιφονας 200αρης καμια δεκαρια παλια πανελ και αντιψυκτικο στο προτευων κυκλομα των πανελ .στο δευτερευων που το οδηγει στα καλοριφερ με κυκλοφορητη,παλι εχει βαλει αντιψυκτικο αλα λιγοτερο ,το ολο συστημα τον βασταει 4 μερες χωρις ηλιο να ζωματανε σχεδων τα σωματα.τωρα τα φ/βκα εχουν μικρη δυναμη επισης το νερο εχει μεγαλυτερη θερμοαποθηκευτικη ικανοτητα(α και να σκευτεις οτι ολο το συστημα ειναι απο παλια πανελ καθος και ο ηλιακος, αυτα ελπιζω να βοηθησα.

----------


## Samios60

Νεκταριε τι πανελ ενοεις οτι εβαλε?   εγω προσωπικα επειδη το εψαχνα το θεμα με φ/β διαπιστωσα οτι δεν συμφερει θες το λιγοτερο  μια αντισταση 4000 βατ θες περιπου 20 πανελ των 240 η 250 βατ(για χωρις μπαταριες) με 200 € το ενα παμε 4000€ βαλε φορτιστη καλωδια βασεις αν βαλεις και μπαταριες(πεφτει το κοστος των πανελ αλλα ειναι πολυ ακριβες οι μπαταριες) τοτε χαιρετισματα .......εγω τι εκανα βρηκα ενα παλαιο boiler 3πλης ενεργειας εβαλα ενα συλλεκτη στα κεραμιδια και αγορασα ενα κιτ βεβιασμενης ροης ολα συνολο 650 € και εχω συνεχεια ζεστο νερο το καλοκαιρι το χειμωνα εχω ξυλολεβητα

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

πανελ απο παλιους ηλιακους συλεκτες ΟΧΙ φ/βκα και αντιψυκτικο .

----------


## rama

Τα φωτοβολταϊκά έχουν πολύ χαμηλή απόδοση, της τάξης του ~16%, δηλαδή τελικώς η ηλιακή ενέργεια που μετατρέπεται σε ηλεκτρική είναι πολύ χαμηλή. Αντίθετα, οι πλάκες ενός ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα παρακρατούν ένα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος της θερμικής ενέργειας που δέχονται. Γι αυτό και με τις μικρές πλάκες τους οι ηλιακοί καταφέρνουν να βγάζουν καυτό νερό μέσα σε λίγες ώρες.
Αν στην ίδια επιφάνεια βάζαμε φωτοβολταϊκά, το ρεύμα που θα δώσουν δεν φτάνει για να κάνει διαφορά στη θερμοκρασία του νερού. Για να μη μιλήσουμε για το κόστος της ίδιας επιφάνειας σε φωτοβολταϊκό και σε ηλιακό panel...
Γενικά για θέρμανση νερού, δεν ενδείκνυνται τα φωτοβολταϊκά, από πλευράς απόδοσης και κόστους.

----------


## vasilisd

Νεκτάριε μήπως υπερβάλει λίγο ο φίλος σου ο υδραυλικός; 4 μέρες αποδίδει θερμότητα στα σώματα χωρίς ήλιο; Και όλη αυτή η ενέργεια αποθηκευμένη σε 200 λίτρα νερό του θερμοσίφωνα; Χμμμμ..

----------

